

What Closing Your Startup Feels Like - SparksZilla
http://andysparks.co/post/41873524658/losing-a-battle-and-focusing-on-winning-the-war-part

======
justincpollard
We rarely hear of the hard times before an entrepreneur/ company hits it big.
It's all smiles at that point. Andy's blog series is a real gem.

------
jps3291
Gut-wrenching honesty. SV needs more of this.

~~~
SparksZilla
Glad you enjoyed it. It felt great to write.

------
alaskamiller
The heavier the shame you carry on your back the longer it takes to get back
from exile. And when finally you come back home you chuckle and laugh,
wondering what took you so long. One of the bigger lessons I've learned
accepted with maturity and age.

~~~
SparksZilla
A lot of truth in that. Writing about it and getting it out of my head was a
huge help in the process of moving on.

